# NEw from Nanolex - Si3D



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

News from Nanolex

It took longer than expected (as always) to get it all finished, but here is the official info for one of our new and highly anticipated products - *Nanolex Si3D* 

















Based on its unique Si3D technology, Nanolex Car Care offers a range of products specifically developed and designed to fulfill the highest demands and needs of our professional customers. 
The Si3D molecules - precursors of ceramic and hybrid materials - consist of silica, nitrogen, hydrogen and organic compounds such as carbon. These high-performance polymers are all solvent and fluorine free. 
The additionally-implemented thermoplastic component forms an incredibly hydrophobic, flexible, cross-linked matrix to give an outstanding hardness and durability. 
Nanolex Si3D is extremely weather and chemical resistant, which in turn provides excellent corrosion protection with easy-to-clean-properties.
Si3D can also increase the total hardness of the paint to up to 9H+, adding a clear coat with a color-darkening effect to the treated surface.
Depending on the number of applied layers of Si3D, the thickness of the coating can vary. The coating thickness, combined with the sophisticated structural nature of the Si3D matrix, make the coatings resistant to abrasion caused by frequent washing and also unaffected by most chemical substances.

An important part of automotive coatings are solvents. The liquid consistency, viscosity and volatility of the product is highly dependent on the used solvents. Nanolex Car Care do not incorporate any aromatic solvents in their product formulations, due to the high potential of 'hazardous-to-health' character, thus making them safe use in an enclosed environment. 
The Si3D coatings have very good 'solvent release' properties - about 90% of the solvents will evaporate during the first 24 hours, with the remaining 10% evaporating within one week. Please take note that solvent evaporation is also greatly dependant on temperature and weather conditions.
Nanolex Car Care do not incorporate any aromatic solvents in their product formulations, due to the high potential of 'hazardous-to-health' character, thus making them safe use in an enclosed environment. 
Unlike traditional protective coatings such as car wax and conventional polymer coatings, where the protective efficiency decreases with time, and from using degreasing or alkaline detergents, or because of mechanical removal, Nanolex Si3D coating exhibits outstanding durability and a tough insensitivity to abrasion from frequent washing and the use of strong alkaline or acidic detergents.

With proper maintenance Nanolex Si3D will have a durability of approximately 30000 km on the surfaces it was applied to.

Nanolex Si3D was developed, tested and manufactured in Germany.

To give you an idea of the beading 










and the color darkening (50/50)










we already have a few retailers carrying and using it, take a look on FB, we shared some images already 

We also have orders from UK retailers already, so you'll be able to get your hands on it shortly 

Sizes are *30/50ml*, bundles + accessories will follow soon!

Recommended €-retail pricing is

*30ml @ 29,33 € ex. VAT

50ml @ 39,41 € ex. VAT
*
Any questions and comments are of course much appreciated!

*Q&A so far:*

*So it doesn't have swirl "resistance" properties like some ceramic coatings have?*

Well my opinion from my personal experience, which also reflects what the rest of us at Nanolex think, is, that scratch resistancy definitely is improved with it (the more layers the better) but it is mostly defined by the clear coat underneath the coating and how you maintain the car in terms of washing technique and chemicals...

If you'll achieve a certain hardness with it can't be guaranteed, also I can't guarantee that an already super hard clear coat will become even harder...

I personally don't like to put the thought of increased hardness and/or a guarantee in the head of the someone because this will only result in not taking proper care / taking less care of the treated surfaces than necessary...

Also any statement with regards to durability in terms of time doesn't make much sense in my opinion because the car might be driven only very little or very much during that time span.
I'm saying this because erosion/fallout of many kinds during driving as well as UV are major factors when it comes to durability.
Of course this also again needs to be considered in combination with how often and how the car is cleaned...

*What "is" it after all?*
The product actually turns "ceramic" and ultimately cures to glass if 400/800°C are reached during the curing process 

I would say it is a *si*lica-based coating that forms a matrix-like, *3-d*imensional layer on the surface and becomes very easy to clean after it has cured.

Cheers, Florian


----------



## GC#65 (Nov 8, 2014)

Colour darkening?


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

GC#65 said:


> Colour darkening?


Yes, definitely a lot! I posted one pic right here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=358440

Cheers, Florian


----------



## GC#65 (Nov 8, 2014)

But how?


----------

